# 'Super-pico' tanks :D



## mr. luke (14 Jan 2009)

Well, seeing as i rather enjoy the 'uber pico' craze i have created for myself  i thought it would be a good idea to have a thread in the gallery for them as i personally at least, am going to be making a huge amount more 
so yeah, post away and there is no excuse for not doing it lol


----------



## Dan Crawford (15 Jan 2009)

I'll post what i come up with, Jeremy Gay and i were doing this some time ago but the tank was always the problem, i made a few from perspex @ 45mm x 18mm but it was so hard getting it to look good, maybe we could discuss existing vessels that may be useable?....


----------



## mr. luke (15 Jan 2009)

On ei hav found that would be a managable size is internal box filters  take out the divider and voila, instand pico tank 
im making another at the minute from old cd cases lol


----------



## GreenNeedle (15 Jan 2009)

For anyone who is interested then the little 'tank' I am using measures:

L - 16cm
D - 9.5cm
H - 11cm

Fills to approx 700ml (ish)

You know those mini shredders you get with the winder handles?  This is the 'box' that goes underneath the 'shredder'

AC


----------



## aaronnorth (15 Jan 2009)

I am also going to be attempting a pico tank, the thought of virtually no maintnenace, cost or anything and another tank is too hard to resist


----------



## Nick16 (15 Jan 2009)

but surely it is a waste as you can have no inhabitants, and only tiny plants, not to mention lighting will cost a bit to run as it will be overkill. unless you use natural lighting (windowsil)


----------



## aaronnorth (15 Jan 2009)

Nick16 said:
			
		

> but surely it is a waste as you can have no inhabitants, and only tiny plants, not to mention lighting will cost a bit to run as it will be overkill. unless you use natural lighting (windowsil)



I prefer plants over fish anyway   It will sit somehwere where it will recieve daylight (rather than sunlight)


----------



## JamesM (15 Jan 2009)

I don't see the point :?


----------



## mr. luke (15 Jan 2009)

just for fun 
I might try one of my new hybrid shrimp in one lol  (jokes)


----------



## LondonDragon (15 Jan 2009)

Have a look here: http://www.pbase.com/plantella/nanoextreme for some ideas


----------



## Goodygumdrops (16 Jan 2009)

It does look like fun,I guess the closer you can get it looking like a large tank in miniature scale is the point,and not to actually look like a tiny tank from a photo.


----------



## LondonDragon (16 Jan 2009)

Have a look at this: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Clear-Acrylic-Pho ... 240%3A1318 You get two cubes for a cheap price


----------



## vauxhallmark (16 Jan 2009)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Have a look at this: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Clear-Acrylic-Pho ... 240%3A1318 You get two cubes for a cheap price



Cute. I couldn't tell from the picture, though, if it was two "tanks" (ie, each made from 5 pieces of acrylic, which fit inside each other) or two "U-shaped" pieces (ie, each made from 3 pieces of acrylic, which fit together to make a six sided cube). Looks good though!

Mark


----------



## LondonDragon (16 Jan 2009)

vauxhallmark said:
			
		

> Cute. I couldn't tell from the picture, though, if it was two "tanks" (ie, each made from 5 pieces of acrylic, which fit inside each other) or two "U-shaped" pieces (ie, each made from 3 pieces of acrylic, which fit together to make a six sided cube). Looks good though!
> Mark


Taking a closer look I see what you mean, I better get back to work and stop surfing LOL probably worth a PM to the seller before anyone buys one


----------



## mr. luke (16 Jan 2009)

Maybe a juvinlie shrimp or 2 would make an ace display 
i might try it with a hybrid as the temperature doesnt drop below 22'c in out living room


----------



## LondonDragon (16 Jan 2009)

mr. luke said:
			
		

> Maybe a juvinlie shrimp or 2 would make an ace display
> i might try it with a hybrid as the temperature doesnt drop below 22'c in out living room


Cherries do fine at temps of 18C


----------



## mr. luke (16 Jan 2009)

yeah but i have hybrid shrimps now :'( so id rather risk them


----------



## GreenNeedle (17 Jan 2009)

So her is my 800ml Umigumi Pico tank which I've called â€˜Rosco P.Cotankâ€™ <----You see what I've done there 

here are the specs:
â€˜Tankâ€™ - 16cm long, 9Â½cm Deep and 11cm High.  The volume works out to 1.67 Litres apparently but I filled it with 800ml 
after putting the substrate, hardscape and allowing for the waterline to be an inch from the top!!

Obviously there is no filtration or heating.  I'm adding 3 drops of KNO3, 1 drop of trace and 1 drop of Easycarbo daily

I'm then changing 6 tablespoons of water each day and also giving the water a gentle stir on occasions (coffe breaks. lol)

The substrate is just soil straight out of the garden and some play sand on top from my main tank.  The limestone is straight out of my garden too.

Only Plant is HC and I'll see how it goes.  This is on the kitchen windowsill and gets direct cunlight (hence the easycarbo) and there are a couple of baby Trumpet snails in there

Her is a pic from the front and angled:







This one is for scale.  That is a 4pint bottle of milk (2.2 litres for the non imperials.lol)



And I am using 2 of the 3 normal LED pushlights for taking photos before returning the 'tank' to the windowsill




AC


----------



## mr. luke (17 Jan 2009)

i like it : i might try a reasonable size pico, (if thats classed as reasonable    )


----------



## Jack middleton (18 Jan 2009)

heres mine;





pics a tad out of focus






i think this craze is crazy but obviously fun


----------



## mr. luke (20 Jan 2009)

added a nice wadge of hc to my jar today, so piccys tomorrow


----------



## louis_last (22 Jan 2009)

I did this about a year ago, I bought seven kilner jars and lined them up next to each other on the jutting out indoor part of a window frame that is actually the top part of the bottom section of the window that slides up when you open it (hope that makes sense), anyway I made 4 nano vivariums and 3 nano aquariums and lined them up so that they alternated between vivarium / aquarium and it worked really well and looked great once they grew in. I just used some mosses,liverworts and ferns from a local wood for the vivariums and again just marimo and some java moss / un-identified local pond plant for the aquariums. One of the nano aquariums has become COMPLETELY over run with BGA but it actually is incredibly beautiful, it looks like green silk, so beautiful in fact that I briefly contemplated making a purely decorative BGA tank on a larger scale.


----------



## Themuleous (23 Jan 2009)

Haha these are cool 

Sam


----------

